# Can't push install button (.apk)



## thijsoost (May 20, 2013)

Hello, 

When I try to install an apk-file, I can't push the install-button. I found solutions like 'delete screenfilter' or 'uninstall lux,' but I don't have such applications. I also checked 'unknown sources.' 

(The previous time I had this problem, I dissabled the 'keep screen on' option in Solid Explorer; that fixed the problem.)

Is there someone with a solution for this problem? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (4.2.2 | ParanoidAndroid | franco.Kernel) using xda premium.


----------



## nikufellow (May 20, 2013)

i had exactly the same issue on a few ocassions and every time it was solved by disabling the scree filter or un ticking the 'keep screen on' option like you've mentioned . Try clearing the cache of package installer too if you haven't already


----------



## Chromium (May 20, 2013)

if you are using paranoid android with halo, you need to disable halo when installing apks.


----------



## a4abell (May 21, 2013)

Had the same problem !! .. Disable holo and install app works like a charm !

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thijsoost (May 21, 2013)

chromium96 said:


> if you are using paranoid android with halo, you need to disable halo when installing apks.

Click to collapse



I didn't know that... Thanks!


----------



## dallastx (Aug 29, 2013)

Just to add "droidmote"  will cause this as well.


----------



## Aristalex (Jun 12, 2014)

*What if i may found another solustion?*

Hello guys i had exactly the same problem with my sony xperia neo v on Touchwiz nature UX 2.0 V3. When i firstly booted into rom i installed a backuped apk it was cpu-z. I installed it. As a walkman app lover i found a way to install walkman. Also tried to install stock samsung keyboard from cwm without any results. I flashed also the xperia z keyboard. So much modding for a new rom . I tried to install my other apks but i had the problem. Rebooted but nothing. What I did? I saw you said about holo and screen filter apps. Then i went to see if i had any installed because in options i saw something named like that. I came up with the idea to clear the data of package installer, and then tried to install again. Everything works wonder now!


----------



## coreycolman (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the contributions here, this was really helpful. I was trying to install the Amazon Instant Video app and had this same thing. I had the Twilight app running but forgot about it. Disabled it, app installed fine! Thanks so much!


----------



## tze chung Hugo ho (Jul 31, 2017)

*talkback*

i found out that talkback may also be the problem


----------



## James_Watson (Aug 1, 2017)

Maybe you are using a custom theme?


----------



## Harshan01 (Oct 8, 2017)

Suspicious! For me, Facebook messenger was doing it. First it blocked Tasker app and then it blocked me from giving accessibility permissions to it. What is Mark upto?!


----------



## ttoton (Oct 11, 2017)

I have the same problem from some time it's not by Facebook, come on!
I have no single app conneced with Facebook and have the same problem. But I do have a screen warming filter, and also option'keep the screen on' in Car Launcher settings. will try to disable them.
But I can press the Cancel button on the APK installer. Just when I press Install- nothing happens...

Very weird.

[Edit]
I disabled Bluelight Filter and everything got back to normal. Installing working fine again.


----------

